# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  استفاده از Enter به جای Tab

## hamed_kaveyani

سلام. چگونه میتونم به جای استفاده از tab با زدن enter از یک تکست باکس به تکست باکس بعدی برم. در واقع همون حرکت با tab را انجام بدم.
این کد جاوا اسکریپت هم نوشتم و توی onkeypress فراخوانی کردم ولی کار نکرد
if(e.keydata==keys.enter)
sendkeys.send("{tab}")

----------


## Peyman.Gh

رویداد *onkeydown* در تگ Body را برابر با 
onkeydown="javascript**:if(window.event.keyCode == 13) window.event.keyCode = 9;"
قرار دهید.


در مرورگر IE جواب میدهد.

----------


## hamed_kaveyani

من از مستر پیج استفتده میکنم و در صفحات محتوایی تگ body ندارم. باید حتما این تگ را اضافه کنم یا اگه اینو در تگ body مسترپیج بزارم کافیه؟

از پاسختون بسیار متشکرم.

----------


## hamed_kaveyani

من این کد را در مسترپیج گذاشتم ولی کار نکرد. برای صفحات محتوایی هم تگ body و این کد را نوشتم بازهم نشد.
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید. متشکرم

----------


## hamed_kaveyani

آقا پیمان عذر میخوام . کد شما کاملا درست بود. من اشتباه کرده بودم و تگ <b> </b> را هم نوشته بودم اونو حذف کردم کار کرد. 
موفق باشید

----------

